# Does your GR look so sad?



## laprincessa

yes, and I thought it was just me
sometimes I just go and snuggle him because I feel bad for him even though I know he's probably just playing me like a violin!


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Yes! I think it is part of the Golden charm. They have so many facial expresstions. They can talk with their eyes.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## shortcake23

Yes, Mia often looks like that and I feel so guilty and think that I don't pay enough attention to her... but I think I do... she just knows how to play with my heart strings!


----------



## KAW

I get that alot, especially after I have had it with him stealing the bathroom rugs and verbally put my foot down. Then - GUILT.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

ooh yes, Tilly has those sad eyes off to a tee!


----------



## riddle03

Oh Tilly you just broke my heart . Here's my little guy Cooper at about 4months.


----------



## missmarstar

Sam ALWAYS looks happy and alert, no matter what. Dillon? We say all the time that he just looks sooooo miserable. He's just a naturally stoic and mellow dog, but sometimes he looks downright depressed!! I know he's not.. he's always wagging his tail and even "smiles" for me sometimes.. but when he's relaxing or laying around the house, sometimes I think he just looks totally bummed out. lol


----------



## New Golden Mom

Yes! I thought I was just noticing the sad look because Rufus is the first dog we've ever owned who has floppy "down" ears and they make him look so droopy and sad compared to our Mals and Shepherds with their upright ears. But his eyes are very expressive and he can melt my heart with that look in an instant.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

riddle03 said:


> Oh Tilly you just broke my heart . Here's my little guy Cooper at about 4months.


oh Cooper is exceptionally beautiful, just look at that face!! He has very wise eyes for a young'un!


----------



## laprincessa

You guys have no idea how much better I feel after reading this thread. I frequently ask my husband, "do you think Max is happy?" (Insert eye rolling smilie) as he responds - "Max has two people who love him like crazy, 11 acres to run free in, goes to the dog park a couple times a week, has great food, frequent treats, more toys than any three dogs need, and yes, dear, Max is happy." But he looks so sad! Yup, he's playing me.


----------



## egcc

I, too, love this post! I always worry that Ellie looks sad. We do our best to give her an amazing life. We live in the Pacific Northwest, so we frequently take her to the beach and on hikes. She goes to the dog park all the time, has play dates, and eats good food & treats. I just have to trust my gut that she is happy. 
\


----------



## goldensmum

Tilly - you are a fraud, but i bet you know just how to get what you want


----------



## esSJay

Molson sure knows how to break my heart over and over again...


----------



## sharlin

It's all part of their plan to take over the world!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

sharlin said:


> It's all part of their plan to take over the world!!!!


I think I'd be okay with living in that world!


----------



## jnmarr

Steve, now that's a world I wouldn't might trying out! 

Penny is my drama queen. I get that look when I don't bound to the door when she first tells me. She loves hunting lizards and some times she doesn't get to go out right away. She will come to me, and make a little whine a time or two, giving me eye contact. I tell her to lay down and be a good baby.. so she will plop herself down so hard I cringe hearing her elbows hitting the tile, then let out a loud sigh... then a moan.. then I get " the eyes". :doh:


----------



## marleysmummy

poor Marley, I am obviously the worst dog Mum in the world, look how depressed he is!!


----------



## beargroomer

Mostly Gibby's a smiley boy, but whenever I'm on the computer, he puts on that face and sighs very dramatically (and even lifts an eyebrow, as if to sneak a look to make sure I heard him). But of course, as soon as I look his way in an inviting manner, he's all waggy and smiley. I had a Golden that was actually depressed, and trust me, guys, what your pups and mine are doing is not depression.


----------



## AlanK

I agree I just know it is a conspiracy to take over the world .....I confronted Tuff Dog about this issue.... and from his look I know he is in on it!!


----------



## Alohaimee

I am sure my boys are in on this scheme too! How exaclty do they expect us to resist those big eyes and soft fur? I mean really? The playing field is not even! lol!


----------



## sharlin




----------



## riddle03

Thanks for the laugh Steve - we all know it's true !


----------



## AlanK

riddle03 said:


> Thanks for the laugh Steve - we all know it's true !


Ditto this....he he he....humans beware!!


----------



## DNL2448

They are organized and starting the consipiracy early!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I present to you the following exhibits:


----------



## marleysmummy

Steve, thanks for the pic - it's hilarious!


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, shoot, the humans figured it out!


----------



## AlanK

Forget about the state of the economy and all of our political differences...when the Golden bunch takes over we are gonna be... milk boned and ...jolly ball taxed to death...keep them under control folks or the worst is yet to come...!!:lol:


----------



## riddle03

I'm afraid they have already taken over our house and placed us under their spell.


----------



## laprincessa

can't respond - must get chewies, must get balls, must get Frosty Paws, must get leash and drive car to dog park


----------



## laprincessa

and then sometimes he looks like this:


----------



## AlanK

laprincessa said:


> can't respond - must get chewies, must get balls, must get Frosty Paws, must get leash and drive car to dog park


OMG it is starting....We must banish the Frosty Paws...


----------



## Dreammom

Aiyana could be a real sad sack...

Layla still has only mischief in her eyes, no new pics of her... my camera batteries are dead LOL.


----------



## IDKaren1

Don't have a pic- still can't figure out how to post them but I LOVE this thread-thank you for all the great pics! Moses looks SO bewildered and sad sometimes- thought it was just us! Then he lets out this long pathetic SIGH--especially when he wants the cat to play SO bad and she hisses and swats at him-you guys made my day with these pics!


----------



## IDKaren1

*Look DEEP into my eyes-*

:wave::wave: Yep they are taking over our crazy world- more power to them!


----------



## Heidi36oh

AlanK said:


> OMG it is starting....We must banish the Frosty Paws...


LOL, too funny, you know I'm took over already:doh:


----------



## laprincessa

IDKaren1 said:


> Don't have a pic- still can't figure out how to post them but I LOVE this thread-thank you for all the great pics! Moses looks SO bewildered and sad sometimes- thought it was just us! Then he lets out this long pathetic SIGH--especially when he wants the cat to play SO bad and she hisses and swats at him-you guys made my day with these pics!


 upload your pictures to photobucket.com (or something similar) and then all you have to do is copy and paste the link

(If I can do it, you can do it!)


----------



## slkuta

Yes, Tucker can have the sad face too. Sometimes I think he is just resting, but sometimes he is pouting.


----------



## AlanK

slkuta said:


> Yes, Tucker can have the sad face too. Sometimes I think he is just resting, but sometimes he is pouting.


Oh no ...he is just to sweet....Tucker must be part of the Golden conspiracy to take over the world. We must be prepared to live with Golden fuzzy stuff and roo roo's . Do not fall victim to the sad face!


----------



## mm03gn

Add my two to the group of miserable dogs! They sure know how to play us like a fiddle!



















and the double stink eye


----------



## Red22

Riddle03 - I just had to mention that the 2 names I have picked out if I get a male puppy are Cooper and Tucker - just love both those names!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

I only found three : :


----------



## laprincessa

I must confess................. I fell victim to the sad face about 5 minutes after Max crawled into my lap. My world turned upside down, and that was that. Never looked back, never regretted it - I love my Monster Boy more than should be legal.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

There are some really, REALLY great pictures in here


----------



## moverking

The eyes have it....
Sadie





































Loocie


----------



## Seadog

Bummer, only got to the river today 'cause the dang tourists are on my beach...


----------



## Karen519

*It's part of the Golden Charm..*

It's just part of the Golden CHARM!!

HERE IS MY 10 YEAR OLD GOLDEN GIRL, SMOOCH!

TALK about Sad Look!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

The many faces of Chloe


----------



## Karen519

*Chloe*

Aw-Chloe looks so sad.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Zoey does it too.


----------



## msteeny28

Gracie acts as if I forgot her birthday!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

msteeny28 said:


> Gracie acts as if I forgot her birthday!!!


OMG, what a face, poor, poor baby..LOL


----------



## AmbersDad

I know this a bad photo but it was one of the first photo's that I have of Amber when she was a pupppy on the first day she came to live with us at 2 months old. I swear she looks like an abused puppy in this photo! so yes, she certainly does this as well!!


----------



## Doodty

This is sad Archie his first day at his new home - I'm sure he was miserable leaving his brothers and sisters!!


----------



## kblinkgirlie182

Buddy has this look too.


----------



## Purpledragon2

Haha... Mine does that too ! This shot was taken the following day after I rescued him from SPCA last month... I felt so so sorry for him looking so awfully miserable....


By purpledragon2


----------



## artbuc

Rocky has the most worried look in the world! Sometimes he looks at me as if he is thinking "You are the greatest Dad in the world. I hope you don't give me up like my last two families did." Then I realize he is quite happy and stress-free, he just has that look. Aren't they the greatest?


----------



## Faith's mommy

at the beach house last fall - after playing on the beach all morning. she was so sad that her play time was done. 











and, the ultimate serious / sad look - while she's doing her favorite thing in the world - running free at the park covered in snow. amazing how they can look so sad when you know they really aren't.


----------



## jealous1

Just saw this thread and had to laugh--my Summer does this to me ALL the time. DH just laughs and rolls his eyes when I say, "Summy's sad" and then go and cuddle with her. She knows just how to work her mom!


----------



## moverking

There's a twig right at the level of her mouth that accentuates the sad face.....I had to look twice!



Faith's mommy said:


> at the beach house last fall - after playing on the beach all morning. she was so sad that her play time was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, the ultimate serious / sad look - while she's doing her favorite thing in the world - running free at the park covered in snow. amazing how they can look so sad when you know they really aren't.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Nash not only *looks* sad, he really *is* sad . He is watching all of the other dogs outside. He had to stay in because he was jumping the fence to go visit the pretty little golden retriever, Fiona, that lives across the street. I had to fix the fence to make it taller before he could go outside again.


----------



## Goldbeau

Ohhh this thread has made me feel better. Can't tell you how many times I have felt "soooo sorry" for this face. (this is my favorite puppy one of Beau) He then gets my undivided attention. A plan? Probably. LOL!!!


----------



## Phiddler

Sometimes sad and sleepy

















And of course we don't always _want_ to practice....


----------



## dogluver04

*The sad faces of...*

Chloe and Cedar... they make the sadest faces sometimes


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Aaaw! The first one of Chloe is adorable! look at those eyes!


----------



## Daisybones

*Sad little Hudson*

I just asked my husband the other day if he thought Hudson was happy. I know exactly what you mean. It breaks my heart to see him look so miserable. 

P.S. He is spoiled rotten and loved like I never thought I could love him.:


----------



## Faith's mommy

moverking said:


> There's a twig right at the level of her mouth that accentuates the sad face.....I had to look twice!


 
it is a funny coincidence, isn't it!


----------



## Zazoo

My baby I think is depressed.. He lost his family and then we moved.. Madison and his cat brothers and sister, all found new homes.. Maddie is doing amazing and looks so happy, but Zane looks so sad it makes me wanna cry.. 
If my Hubby and I have to go to town for a bit, he'll start chewing on his leg, until almost all the hair is gone..  
How long do animals grieve for? 

He seems happy when we go out and play ball, or frisbe, but loses interest very quickly.. My poor baby.. I just want to hug him all day long..


----------



## Doug

LOL!! Thank you to the person who originally started this thread!! I never realised at the time that some golden's really do have that woe is me look about them when they are resting. I wonder if they think the same about us sometimes as we gaze at them peacefully and adoringly??

Zazoo, your golden is gorgeous. As you can see the sad expression is common. However the chewing is not. It must be hard for your boy to go from an active house to a quiet one especially when you go away. I have learned that some dogs do need a companion while others do not. Many people have noted that their dogs seem a lot happier and have not regretted the new addition to the family. Is this a possibility for you? 

Just like when humans are sad we keep ourselves busy to shake off the negative feelings therefore, lots of other types of mental stimulation is needed, lots of walks, people watching at cafes, toys from the charity shop, and even chasing bubbles might be what is needed. You obviously love your adorable boy so much. Good luck!


----------



## Devon

LOL! Yes. And sometimes he lies like that out in the play yard at the kennel I work for . . . when he's supposed to be romping and having fun.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla is a red girl and I think they have 2 looks. Happy/goofy and so sad.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow does this, but normally he is sad because he's pouting that he's not getting his way.


----------



## Castaway

Poor Cassie... living such a boring life... as a puppy, and as an adult...


----------



## Emz

This is the funnest thread. And it makes me feel soooo much better. My fiance has been talking about how pathetic samson always looks! 
My life is constantly being filled with sad, pitiful, or just dopey looks from samson. You think he was alone all day or neglected, i mean really......:doh: hes the most spoiled and loved puppy! lol sometimes i wonder if he has another expression! Not true really, he does smile when rphe is training,is playing with us, or chasing a tennis ball! 
Ill add just a few ( i have way to many) to this fun collection!


----------



## JayBen

I feel so bad for her when she looks like this...I thought I was the only one with a "sad" Golden.


----------



## JessCDoyle

And I've just totally spammed you all with Laika's main face lol hope you don't mind!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut

We get this a lot from Walnut. 
I think it's all the eyebrow movement. He looks the saddest when he's realllllly tired and sleepy.


----------



## GinnyinPA

I don't think Max looks sad, more thoughtful. He's probably trying to think up some mischief he can get into? 

Ben has a lot of different looks, sometimes sad, sometimes silly, sometimes hopeful, sometimes he looks like a judge, weighing us and finding us wanting.


----------



## olliversmom

Ok.
Not only are these sad Golden faces a ploy for sympathy and world dominance, but this thread is a ploy for all of us to put up pics of our little sweeties. Lol, I'm in.....

Olliver says:
1: These shoes smell and make me SAD. 
2: Darn woodland creatures always getting in my face, makes me SAD.
3: I'm so tired I'm SAD. (Not really but cute pic anyway).
4. You would be SAD if you had a bee stinging your butt too.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Two sad goldens, Rindy and Finn, holding "paws" to comfort each other.


----------



## Winnypoo

Awhhhh...holding paws, so sweet! They are beautiful!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Winnypoo said:


> Awhhhh...holding paws, so sweet! They are beautiful!


 
Thank you! 

They definitely love each other!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*They do have the most expressive faces*

Asia's sad face








and her happy one


----------



## Elsa

Aww these pics are brilliant! 

Here's Brody, practising being sad for when he gets older..


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Ha! These are hilarious! Penny has the worst life ever apparently...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Jess is a master of the sad face, and the sighing, oh the sighing that goes on. Poor boy has such a boring life.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

momtoMax said:


> Whenever Max lays down with his head down it breaks my heart. He looks sooooo depressed. Does your GR look sad when he or she lays like this?


I see you have a poem by Edgar Guest. My Mother's grandmother, and we're going way back here, because my Mother was born in 1928, was a big fan of Edgar Guest. I have a book of his poems that once belonged to my Mother. I'll have to see if that poem is in this book.


----------



## elly

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Jess is a master of the sad face, and the sighing, oh the sighing that goes on. Poor boy has such a boring life.



That's so funny, just as I was reading this Chester let out the biggest sigh! He too is a sad face master


----------



## Joanne & Asia

These pictures are great! The most beautiful faces even when they look "sad".


----------



## OrangeBlossom

Emma's sad face


----------



## jennretz

Duke's sad face








And Charlie's....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Ella gets that sad look a lot. It makes me feel bad for her.


----------



## dezymond

Glad it's just not Maverick that has the constant sad look when he's not excited about something. They really know how to work those sad eyes too don't they?


----------

